# Going from a VERY old and wrecked calf barn to Doe Barn.



## jsbrown (Aug 25, 2013)

Work in progress so far. We've cleaned and cleaned. Raised the ceiling 3 ft, are adding new insulation and tin inside walls... Not even close to finished. HAHAHAHA!!! Will add new pics to this post as we go. XD


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you planning to modify the entrance?


----------



## jsbrown (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes. We are going to keep the silding door, raise the header a few inches, redo the supports, add locking latches to pull the door tightly shut in the winter/bad weather, and then a 5 ft swing gate to allow it to stay open in good conditions. The other door is being replaced, along with adding in a access to outside for them.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Holy cow! What a job! Can't wait to see the finished pics!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

jsbrown said:


> Yes. We are going to keep the silding door, raise the header a few inches, redo the supports, add locking latches to pull the door tightly shut in the winter/bad weather, and then a 5 ft swing gate to allow it to stay open in good conditions. The other door is being replaced, along with adding in a access to outside for them.


What happens when a doe becomes aggressive to another doe and she has no way to escape?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! What a job!
But it will be awesome when done!


----------



## jsbrown (Aug 25, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> What happens when a doe becomes aggressive to another doe and she has no way to escape?


We are talking right now about doing two outside access doors for them, there is a big area outside that we are going to fence and allow in and out access, along with pasture access. I don't have pictures of it, the one I have is from the front. We still have to cut out the holes and trim them in for the Does.
But in cases of massive snowfall or severe cold weather as we do get here sometimes, (-40 or worse) any known "bully" goats will be seperated for the night into the planned kidding pens.


----------



## jsbrown (Aug 25, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow! What a job!
> But it will be awesome when done!


Yeah we have been working our butts off with it between the time we spend with the cows. Life is getting so busy.  
Thank you!!! I think it will be too! Least we hope it'll be for them!


----------



## jsbrown (Aug 25, 2013)

Used2bmimi said:


> Holy cow! What a job! Can't wait to see the finished pics!


Hehe! I can't wait to see it finished either. Have this picture in my head and just wanna see it in real life already...
We are in the middle of field work right now, so not a lot has happened. Got all the new rafters in the roof up and the old ones knocked out, and the tin up on one wall before we had to start cutting silage for the cows. Will post some newer pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you sure had a lot to clean up! It is one heck of a lot of work. Good luck and can't wait to see finished pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That was a ton of work.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow~Lots of work! Good for you guys though! It'll be worth it in the end!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

jsbrown said:


> We are talking right now about doing two outside access doors for them, there is a big area outside that we are going to fence and allow in and out access, along with pasture access. I don't have pictures of it, the one I have is from the front. We still have to cut out the holes and trim them in for the Does.
> But in cases of massive snowfall or severe cold weather as we do get here sometimes, (-40 or worse) any known "bully" goats will be seperated for the night into the planned kidding pens.


I apologize for not responding sooner, my memory isn't what it used to be.  Good job on having a contingency plan for the bullies in the herd! Please forgive me if I sound patronizing, it is truly not my intent. It is just that that is something a lot of people don't think about a lot of times. It looks and sounds like you're going to have one dandy barn when you are done!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's a lot of work, and can't wait to see it finished! I bet it'll be goat heaven in there!


----------

